# What Do You Guys Think About This Fish



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

My nephew has been asking me for a gold fish as a present and I was thinking of getting him this Panda Butterfly Goldfish instead of the normal orange gold fish.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Killer color. He wont believe its a gold fish though, its not gold.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

How big of a tank does he have?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> How big of a tank does he have?


Im going to give him my 35 gallon because Im using my 46 bowfront now for my 4" diamond.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

those things get kind of large and produce a lot of ammonia. the fish looks good though for sure.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Tensa said:


> those things get kind of large and produce a lot of ammonia. the fish looks good though for sure.


yeah i saw the piles of waste in their tanks at the store, I think I'll get him 1 or 3 max.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool and I love the colors.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

yeah great fish. they look cool


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very cool fish for sure. Does this color variant retain the black though? I've seen the black and orange one's turn all orange in time.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Blue Flame said:


> Very cool fish for sure. Does this color variant retain the black though? I've seen the black and orange one's turn all orange in time.


As they age they will turn more black, until the white is either turned black or tinted


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Only get him one. Most goldfish can grow to 12"...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that panda variant is cool. first goldfish ive seen that ive actually wanted lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> damn that panda variant is cool. first goldfish ive seen that ive actually wanted lol


x2


----------

